# Help, trouble filling up ista co2 tank



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

So, everywhere I went... No shops could seem to fill my CO2 tank..

Im new to the hobby, so please help out. 

I basically have a CO2 Aluminum 1 Litter Tank ( recommended filling to 17 oz )

I took it to Dicks Sporting Goods, Sports Authority, Paintball Shops, and even some CO2 stores don't feel comfortable doing it...:confused1:

I here that If I could get a fitting to put on it when I take it to shops to get refilled, they can do it... It seems every time they attempt to fill it, CO2 escapes and they stop, and say it won't work...

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, HELP?

Also, any recommendations for a 2-5lb tank I could purchase online? (that is easily refillable).

I don't know if this helps, but heres pictures.

THANKS


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

looks like one of the EU/UK standards co2 tank thread that require bullnose head stem and 0.86"-14TPI nut to connect.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Just buy a 5lb canister at a welding supply shop. Gonna cost you $100. If you want to order online check out green leaf aquariums website, but with shippu i think it would cost more. Maybe not


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> looks like one of the EU/UK standards co2 tank thread that require bullnose head stem and 0.86"-14TPI nut to connect.


could you direct me to where I can find this piece? The plants are in need >:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

meppitech said:


> Just buy a 5lb canister at a welding supply shop. Gonna cost you $100. If you want to order online check out green leaf aquariums website, but with shippu i think it would cost more. Maybe not


what do you think of this?

Amazon.com: 5 LB CO2 Cylinder, Aluminum: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Ebi said:


> could you direct me to where I can find this piece? The plants are in need >:


have to give up this co2 tank....


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

aquariumplants . com. 2.5 lb tank for under 50 $


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

for co2 tank, search your local craigslist to see if there is any good deal, and use Beverage elements as last resort.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> have to give up this co2 tank....


so, you're saying that there is no possible way of filling this tank?


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

The cylinder you have has a valve connection that is not used in US, I doubt anyone would fill that for you. Before you order a cylinder online, try calling a local welding gas supplier like Airgas, Praxair, or Air Liquide (they are some of the larger nationwide suppliers) and ask them pricing for gas contents and buying a gas cylinder. They may be able to beat online prices and you can save on shipping. The gas cylinder you need has a 320 CGA valve connection. You can also try any local beverage suppliers, or a fire extinguisher repair company. The new cylinders online look great, but most gas suppliers do not fill your cylinder on site they will swap your empty for a full


----------



## neonart (Apr 17, 2013)

*Same issue here!*

Having the same exact problem in the North Atlanta area.

I purchased an ISTA "Professional" 1L kit. Very nice, good looking, simple to setup. Worked great for about 3 weeks, until it ran out. (They dont ship 100% filled.)

3 Fire extinguisher shops, 2 paintball places, 2 welding places, and 2 LFS. Nada.

If this tank cannot be filled in the USA, then the regulator/valve cannot be connected to a tank available in the US! Is this (~$200) kit is a total waste of money?

If anybody makes an adapter either to temporarily place on the tank to have it filled at a paintball place, or one to use a paintball tank on the ISTA regulator it wouldn't be a total loss.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

The unfortunate thing is that the kit is being sold in the USA. I saw it today in a shop in Atlanta. As they say, buyer beware.


----------



## hchu182 (Jan 21, 2014)

i was considering buying this kit, but i was concerned about the ability to refill the tank. has anybody on this thread been able to refill the ISTA 1L tank?


----------



## optimumaquarium (Aug 13, 2019)

I have the Ista 1l tank with the face side valve. This valve is basically the same thing as any 3/4" open and close valve(CGA320). After being turned away myself at Dick's I went to my local paintball store and they filled it with a clamping style adapter that they use for many Co2 tank applications. I would think any beverage supply, brew supply or paintball store with experience should be able to fill this tank no problem.


----------

